# plugin genre imobilecinema pour lire les animations flash



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,tout est dans le titre,sur internet il y a des  vidéos youtube(lisibles par le touch grâce à un plugin spécial),des vidéos flash autre que youtube(daily,koreus,google... MAIS il y a autre chose,les animations flash c'est à dire les jeux flash,les sites entièrement en flash,certaines photos animés,des boutons vers des liens,exemple:

 sur ce site,les liens sont en flash ou ici: 

 où les boutons sont des gifs et en format HTML(donc lisible sur le touch).Revenons aux vidéos,comme il n'est pas possible d'installer le fameux plugin Adobe Flash Player sur le touch,des petits malins ont créé imobilecinema et itransmogrify pour lire les vidéos flash autre que youtube sur le touch.Mais pourquoi personne n'a créé de plugin pour les animations??C'est là que les choses se poivrent et que la plupart des gens vont comprendre : pourquoi y a pas flash sur le touch?
 pourquoi ils font pas une version de flash adaptée?
MAIS ce n'est pas ça que je demande,sachant qu'on ne peut pas installer Flash Player,je demande: pourquoi les créateurs d'imobilecinema ou autre n'ont pas pensé à créer un plugin "genre imobilecinema ou itransmogrify" mais qui lirait les animations au lieu de lire les vidéos??Car imobilecinema+un plugin "animations",ça reconstitue bel et bien flash au complet comme sur un ordi,mais sans l'avoir.J'ai également entendu dire que ça pouvait réduire l'autonomie de la batterie ou etre plus grand que l'écran.Mais l'itouch a bien 6 heures d'autonomie en surf.Même si c'est réduit à 2 heures à cause du plugin,je ne vois pas en quoi ça gêne,car rester 6 heures d'affilée sur internet,faut le faire :roll:  et puis pour nous,possesseurs d'itouchs,ce serait une vraie révolution,car ce serait le premier appareil mobile à écran tactile à pouvoir lire les animations flash(la psp les lit,mais comme l'écran n'est pas tactile,le surf est un peu galère et les archos ne possèdent que flash lite,sans MAJ. et qui ne lit que les vidéos.).Quand à l'écran,les animations lourdes telles que les jeux pourraient bien être adaptées à l'écran tout comme les vidéos.Alors si malgré tout,il est impossible de créer un "imobilecinema"qui lit les animations flash,pour des raisons de legalité,c'est bête et si c'est des raisons techniques,comme la cadence du processeur de l'itouch,si il est jailbreaké,pourquoi ne pas débrider ce processeur?Et si ça chauffe trop,il suffirait juste de baisser la luminosité le l'écran.Désolé pour ce roman,mais je voulais vous faire part de A à Z de mon idée constructive.


----------

